
ImgPage - upload 25 MB photos to S3 and Cloud Files via email - twakefield
http://blog.mailgun.net/post/40019942057/python-tutorial-how-imgpage-lets-you-upload-25-mb
======
route3
Blog post author, here.

As I shared in the post, Mailgun (YC W10) solves a _very_ difficult problem
and does it well. Backed by a top-notch team.

Happy to answer any questions here or use the email address in my profile.

------
ferrantim
Awesome. I shoot a lot of photos in RAW and want to either keep in that format
or high-res jpeg, its nice that this works with large files.

